# Bring something to work day....Dragon Jalapeno Poppers



## scooterjam (Aug 7, 2015)

DJP 001.JPG



__ scooterjam
__ Aug 7, 2015


















DJP 002.JPG



__ scooterjam
__ Aug 7, 2015


















DJP 003.JPG



__ scooterjam
__ Aug 7, 2015






Little Chedder, Little Cream Cheese, Little Chili Powder, Dash of Cayenne, Lil Hillshire Farm Smokie Link, inside a half of Jalapeno wrapped in bacon.  Smoked these bad boys for about an hour and a half....applewood pellets...  They're gonna eat good at the shop today.   Life is good.  Bon Appetit.


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 7, 2015)

And now I am hungry....


----------

